# Solo Grinder



## Jacko112 (Oct 29, 2015)

I see that BB are taking pre-orders for this now:

https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-solo-single-dose-grinder.html

Has anyone done a review yet? Maybe @DavecUK?

Wonder how it compares to the Niche.


----------



## BlackCatCoffee (Apr 11, 2017)

I assume it is the G-Iota DF64 which has been discussed in detail here. DaveC has one on his bench at the moment. Not sure if there is a formal review on it yet but he has posted some thoughts in that thread. The word OK gets used a lot - I suspect the Niche would still be the go to for single dosing but perhaps I am reading in to things that aren't there.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

Jacko112 said:


> I see that BB are taking pre-orders for this now:
> 
> https://www.bellabarista.co.uk/the-solo-single-dose-grinder.html
> 
> ...


 I wasn't asked to do one....so I just did an engineering review for BB. I may well do a Mini review when I get time, not because I have to, but because I actually want to...it's not a bad little grinder. Don't care much how it looks....it's how it works. However, I'm busy with other stuff right now.


----------



## allikat (Jan 27, 2020)

A p-64 lookalike for less money? Count me interested. Would love to see that review when you have it done Dave.


----------



## profesor_historia (Sep 1, 2020)

allikat said:


> A p-64 lookalike for less money? Count me interested. Would love to see that review when you have it done Dave.


It's already done







.


----------



## dutchy101 (Jun 12, 2020)

https://sway.office.com/1GYioFUva9vnZaRL?ref=Link


----------

